
How to get better at UI design - pw
http://ui-patterns.com/blog/How-to-get-better-at-UI-design
======
aberman
For "Usability Testing", I would recommend Steve Krug's second book, "It's Not
Rocket Surgery", rather than "Don’t Make Me Think".

"It's Not Rocket Surgery" is entirely about usability testing, whereas his
first book only dedicates 1-2 chapters to it.

------
warwick
Also in my top UI books shelf: Jenifer Tidwell's "Designing Interfaces". It's
about patterns that show up in UI and when it's appropriate to use them. I
browse it whenever I find myself with a UI issue that I'm not sure how to deal
with.

------
pierrefar
What are good sketching software tools? I know about Balsamiq and Pencil, but
I'm not a fan of either for various reasons.

~~~
woadwarrior01
I've tried both, I seem to like OmniGraffle better, perhaps mostly due to the
huge number of templates on graffletopia.

